# Mini snow tornado



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I was trying to get some nice mallard duck shots on the recent homebrew trail cam I had Don build for me. I think it was too cold this morning when they came in for the camera to work when they were right in front of it. I checked it this morning after they left and got these shots yesterday of the snow swirling . We’ve all seen it ice fishing but, I thought these were nice......



















Anybody have shots of 'snow tornado's' they would like to share?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't. But nice pictures your getting with that home brew camera.


----------

